# Vise Stop



## jmhoying (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm very new into the machining world and this is one of my first projects.  I built a vise stop last night for the Kurt vise that I picked up earlier this week.  I thought I'd share some photos of the finished product.


Overall view



3/4" square back bar with .375 x 1.375 square end plate welded on and then machined square.



Adjustable stop detail




I used the same size bolt as my table hold-downs so I wouldn't have an additional wrench to find.  I put the back bar in a 4-jaw chuck on my lathe to drill and thread the 1/2 x 13 bolt hole.  (the stud is held in place with a set screw from below).  The hole in the pivoting arm is elongated 3/8" in order to be able to set the stop anywhere within the 2" range that it has.

I used it tonight for another project and it works great.

Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Chuck Stop*

Very nice. I like the swing away ability.  I would call that a vise stop, not a chuck stop. You call it what-ever you wish.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jmhoying (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Chuck Stop*



Bill Gruby said:


> Very nice. I like the swing away ability.  I would call that a vise stop, not a chuck stop. You call it what-ever you wish.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thanks.  I guess the bit of bourbon I had tonight messed with me!  I corrected the post, but can't change the title of the thread.

Jack


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't worry about it. It's OK either way. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Airborne_R6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is the purpose of a vise stop to allow for repeatable positioning of material in the vise?


----------



## DMS (Aug 11, 2013)

Airborne_R6 said:


> Is the purpose of a vise stop to allow for repeatable positioning of material in the vise?



Exactly right.

Very nice job Jack. I keep running into situations where a stop would be useful, but it's just sitting there on my todo list.


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## jmhoying (Aug 11, 2013)

Airborne_R6 said:


> Is the purpose of a vise stop to allow for repeatable positioning of material in the vise?



Yes, that's the idea. For instance, I had to make four identical plates yesterday, and it worked very nice for that. 

Jack


----------



## Airborne_R6 (Aug 11, 2013)

DMS said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> Very nice job Jack. I keep running into situations where a stop would be useful, but it's just sitting there on my todo list.





jmhoying said:


> Yes, that's the idea. For instance, I had to make four identical plates yesterday, and it worked very nice for that.
> 
> Jack



Thanks guys, I don't have a lathe or a mill yet but have been hanging around here hoping to pick up some knowledge while saving up for machines. I appreciate the friendliness and love seeing everyone's work.


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 11, 2013)

jmhoying said:


> I'm very new into the machining world and this is one of my first projects.  I built a vise stop last night for the Kurt vise that I picked up earlier this week.  I thought I'd share some photos of the finished product.
> View attachment 58718
> 
> Overall view
> ...



Nice job, clean design.  Give it a good coat of oil to protect it from rusting.  One of the better designs I have seen in any of the shops I worked in.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Aug 12, 2013)

I made a similar stop for a Kurt vise years ago. Mine was a knock-off of the Kurt stop, so it doesn't pivot out of the way. How much play is in the pivot?


----------



## jmhoying (Aug 12, 2013)

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> I made a similar stop for a Kurt vise years ago. Mine was a knock-off of the Kurt stop, so it doesn't pivot out of the way. How much play is in the pivot?



I imagine you are asking how big the slotted hole is in the pivot?  It would measure about 1/2" x 7/8".

Jack


----------



## eightball (Aug 12, 2013)

Im just curious,  how often do you use your swivel base on your vice? I took mine off years ago so id have more throat. I vary rarely ever put it back on.  Nice stop btw I have one that bolts to the milling table , but i do like the fact yours swivels out of the way


----------



## jmhoying (Aug 12, 2013)

eightball said:


> Im just curious,  how often do you use your swivel base on your vice? I took mine off years ago so id have more throat. I vary rarely ever put it back on.  Nice stop btw I have one that bolts to the milling table , but i do like the fact yours swivels out of the way



  I've only had the vise/swivel for a week, so I haven't used it yet.  It only takes 1 3/4", so I doubt I'll miss the space.  I do plan to make or buy a stop in the future that bolts to the table, which would work good for longer parts.

Jack


----------



## Seaco (Aug 25, 2013)

This is my version bonus is it fits anywhere!


----------

